# Any support groups around the San Francisco Bay Area?



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I've been looking around for a few years already and found nothing for social anxiety/avoidant personality disorder. I'm interested in joining one so I can meet up and talk with people who are going through the same thing.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

You can check out this one. Its actually kind of divided into two sub-groups: one lead by a professional, and the other being outings/support-sessions organized and attended by people with social anxiety.

http://www.meetup.com/Social-Anxiety-Improvement/events/past/


----------



## Skysie (Oct 24, 2010)

SF used to have a meetup.com group for SA, but it unfortunately was disbanded due to inactivity.


----------

